# Rust on my press



## SarahRides (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the best way to safely get rust off of the center post of my press? I was thinking of using a steel wool pad......


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 26, 2012)

That will get the surface rust off but it won't stop it. You need to put something on it to keep it from happening.
I don't have anything in mind that is food safe.... Sorry. There must be something out there?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Go to Home Depot they have a paint to stop the rust and prevent it from coming back. I did my entire trailer that was rusting out bad after just a few years. That was four years ago and it still looks great. Then apply a foor grade paint over it that your can buy on line at Presque Isle Wine Cellar.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, you need a food grade lubricant to spray on after washing it down after use. Dont use Pam spray as it will go ranc id after time.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont know Dan, on the screw? It would probably come off when in use as its the threads. Anywhere else I agree that paint is what you want but I think painting the threads would come off and possibly make it hard to use due to clogging up the screw. I have no idea where to get this spray near you. I have a place near me called The Nutty Company that sells screws and bolts and different lubricants and thats where I bought mine which I need another can of by the way as I finished it up after last use. .


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I dont know Dan, on the screw? It would probably come off when in use as its the threads. Anywhere else I agree that paint is what you want but I think painting the threads would come off and possibly make it hard to use due to clogging up the screw. I have no idea where to get this spray near you. I have a place near me called The Nutty Company that sells screws and bolts and different lubricants and thats where I bought mine which I need another can of by the way as I finished it up after last use. .



DUHHHH Wade you are absolutely right. I didn't go back reread the original post of which part it was. Sarah if you have any restaurant equipment stores or appliance parts stores in your area you should be able to find the spray or grease you need.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh believe me you its usually me on the other side of this post not reading into the post enough to get the "specifics"!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2012)

Just spit-balling here, but would a light coat of mineral oil work? I use it on cutting boards when I refinish them and there are no ill effects. Just need a light coat of something to keep the O2 away from the steel.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2012)

The title of this thread sounds like a country song. 

I've used a product called navel jelly in the past to break down rust. Then lightly steel wool or sand and yes it would have to be kept coated with a food grade grease. Real thin coating though.


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll try to find the naval jelly, then i'll try the mineral oil. It looks as though the rust is just a thin layer right one the surface, so I don't think it'll take too much to get it off. I just didn't want to use it that way and get the flavor in the wine. The rest of the press looks fine, it isn't even chipped where it's painted. Getting in between the threads will be a pain though! Maybe I'll try using a spray bottle to get the mineral oil on, then use a thin rag or something to wipe it down.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2012)

I would use a brass or steel brush to remove the rust, then scrub/rinse well with soap and water. 

Dry well with a towel. 

When ready to store it, I would use a little food grade lube (as mentioned above) but only before I store the press, and not before I used it. 

Since I scrub and wash before i use the press, none of that lube gets into my wine.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 27, 2012)

funny you guys are talking about presses....i have been contemplating investing in one, but don't necessarily have a lot to spend on them as they can be quite costly....but i have noticed the "weston" brand...i'm just looking for something to do 5 gallon batches in....anyone ever use this brand, and how was the experience???....if not, what brands do you recommend???...


----------



## WineYooper (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarah, I use food grade silicone spray in a pump bottle. I picked up the pump bottle and the lube at Graingers here in Minneapolis. You could buy the spray in a pressurized can from them as well but I did not want that.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe a lot of people on here bought these as they were really cheap on Ebay at one point.


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 29, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I believe a lot of people on here bought these as they were really cheap on Ebay at one point.



Bought what, the silicone spray?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 1, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> Bought what, the silicone spray?



This is what I purchased for use on my vintage wine press:
(It's pretty reasonable priced on eBay)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PETROL-GEL-...103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336ec3d9af

Petrol-Gel Sanitary Lubricant is used in the dairy industry and soft serve machines. It is also used in such industries as meat and poultry packing, bakery, beverage, brewery and *******eries, food packaging, fruit and juice canners, vegetable canners and many more.

PetroGel is the purest of lubricants, made with an odorless, tasteless high viscosity index paraffinic base oil. It is compounded with apropriate food grade additives to meet the performance demands for all recommended applications.

Authorized by USDA as a lubricant for use where incidental contact with food may occur. Will not taint when coming in contact with food products. Impervious to water.

Uses: Sanitary Fitting, Stainless Steel Valves, Homogenizer Pistons, Filling Machine Pistons, Centrifugal Pumps, Guides and Slides Mechanisms, Continuous Direct Draw Ice Cream Freezers, Gaskets and Seals


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 24, 2012)

So this past week I've been working on the press and corker. I used the naval jelly to get rid of the rust, and sprayed it down with the food grade silicone. Other than leaving what almost looks like a white layer over the metal (I rinsed it pretty well, I'm not sure what this may be, but it seems to scrape off with a fingernail) everything looks really really good! I tried taking apart some of the corker to the best of my ability (I have this fear of taking it apart and not being able to get it back together again correctly) and cleaned it up, lubricated the moving parts, etc. It works so smoothly! I'm going to do some bottling this weekend so I'll be able to put it to the test.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad it cleaned up. Just in time for the fruit season.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2012)

Great news Sarah! You know the rules...


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Great news Sarah! You know the rules...



I'm getting there! We're finishing up the tables today (hopefully) and once I put things back together again, I'll take some pics and post them.


----------

